# Why socks?



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

K, noob question here: what purpose do cycling-specific socks serve? 

The rest of my cycling apparel serves some function that casual wear doesn't (that I've discovered firsthand by experience). For example, lycra jerseys and bibshorts don't bunch and wrinkle, flap around, chafe, and get soggy like cotton shorts and t-shirts. 

On the other hand my "normal" athletic socks have served me well. But cycloculture seems sorta particular about socks, and I feel like I'm faux pas-ing somehow. 

Your opinions?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

They're thin, and wicking. Non-cycling-specific socks that have those characteristics will work as well, but they're a little harder to find (not impossible, though).

Most cyclists don't like "normal" athletic socks because they're thicker than necessary, allowing the foot to slop around a bit. And you don't need the cushioning that you would want for running, because there's no impact.


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

Hmm. Hadn't considered that. Guess I'll try a pair. 😀


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Men&apos;s Sock Winter Thermal Casual Soft Cotton Sport Mesh Ventilate Sock 2pc New | eBay

If you get the right cheapos they do work the same.

Most cycling socks have a very thin upper, often times it's a very fine mesh. They're also relatively thin overall.

I have socks from many top brands but find these cheapos linked to work just as well. The cuff is a little meh but it's fine.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Teuthis said:


> Hmm. Hadn't considered that. Guess I'll try a pair. &#55357;&#56832;


I have some from Performance similar to these that have lasted me a long time, but to be honest the low-cut casual-shoe socks I found at TJ Maxx for 2 bucks a pair are just as comfortable.

Performance Elite Low Socks

Keep in mind that if you have cycling shoes that you fitted while wearing thick socks, they will fit differently with thin ones. But they'll probably work fine.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I actually prefer not to wear socks with my bicycle shoes. My bare foot gets better grip within the shoe, allowing me to wear the shoes slightly more loosely, thus making them more comfortable. Weirdly, though, socks allow my feet to stay slightly cooler because the socks give me a ventilating layer between the sole and shoe top.

BTW, I started doing this back in the 1970's when, at least in my neck of the woods, sockless cycling was fairly common. I've never even contemplated a triathlon.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

have tried no socks, cotton low-rise golf socks, DaFeet, PI, Performance brands.

the PI 6-packs are pretty cheap and work well.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Nothing to add about why. I'll just point to Swiftwick as my preferred source for socks. I like the Aspire One's for summer, and the Pursuit Four (merino wool) for cool weather. Great socks! Not cheap but extremely functional and durable. They have many options in material, height, color, degree of compression, etc., In fact they have so many it's easy to get lost on their website for all the choices. 

In addition to ordering direct from Swiftwick, you can also get them cheaper from Amazon (Prime).


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

Good info indeed. Thanks, all. 

It occurs to me that I fitted my current cycling shoes (first pair ever) according to how I expect a casual shoe to feel with thicker (non-cycling) socks. Now I have a better idea how I want my shoes to fit, what socks to be wearing when I fit them, and most importantly, a good excuse to buy those Fiziks.

My next problem is how to try on shoes in a town that has a verrrry limited selection of shoes on the shelf. :mad2:


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

JCavilia said:


> I have some from Performance similar to these that have lasted me a long time, but to be honest the low-cut casual-shoe socks I found at TJ Maxx for 2 bucks a pair are just as comfortable.
> 
> Performance Elite Low Socks
> 
> *Keep in mind that if you have cycling shoes that you fitted while wearing thick socks, they will fit differently with thin ones.* But they'll probably work fine.


Good point.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

You are all missing some key elements. 
1) your socks need to color coordinate with your jersey, shorts and gloves. 
2) ideally the brand of socks will be the same as your jersey, shorts and gloves.
3) only 5" high socks should be worn. Your little anklets or knee high athletic socks won't cut it.
Any questions?


----------



## BeastBikes (Sep 2, 2015)

Oxtox said:


> have tried no socks, cotton low-rise golf socks, DaFeet, PI, Performance brands.
> 
> the PI 6-packs are pretty cheap and work well.



Yes, i agree the PI socks do the job and a great bargain


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Hanes liner socks


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Russell athletic socks from Walmart. Cheap. Synthetic. Wicking. Thin almost see through top, padded bottom. Works great for me. 

I have one pair of actual cycling socks.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I love cycling socks. I like collecting them and I really enjoy the "fashion" aspect they bring to cycling clothing. All my bibs are black and my jerseys are understated, so I use socks to make my fashion statements. Here are some of my lovelies. Is this wrong?

Sock Guy Awesome Socks | Sock Guy
Sock Guy Rad Socks | Sock Guy
Sock Guy Popcorn Socks | Sock Guy
Sock Guy Lucky 13 Socks | Sock Guy
Giro Merino Seasonal Sock


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

MerlinAma said:


> You are all missing some key elements.
> 1) your socks need to color coordinate with your jersey, shorts and gloves.
> 2) ideally the brand of socks will be the same as your jersey, shorts and gloves.
> 3) only 5" high socks should be worn. Your little anklets or knee high athletic socks won't cut it.
> Any questions?


Quite! This is part of cycloculture I'm not familiar with yet, and what I meant by "faux pas-ing." Though function is most important, I'd hate to look unnecessarily dweeby on account of $8's worth of socks. I've heard that ankle-length athletic socks look, um, unmanly, for example. 

So what's the scoop?


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks, Tschai! I've never even looked at Giro's foot offerings. Those merinos look good.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Mapei said:


> I actually prefer not to wear socks with my bicycle shoes. My bare foot gets better grip within the shoe, allowing me to wear the shoes slightly more loosely, thus making them more comfortable. Weirdly, though, socks allow my feet to stay slightly cooler because the socks give me a ventilating layer between the sole and shoe top.
> 
> BTW, I started doing this back in the 1970's when, at least in my neck of the woods, sockless cycling was fairly common. I've never even contemplated a triathlon.


Similar story for me when it comes to grip as I have narrow feet. With or without socks, I always have to go to the last tooth on the top strap of every shoe I've tried. However, with socks it just pinches and/or gets sloppy. Once my current shoes wear out, I'm likely gonna jump to laces like Empires.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I use cycling specific socks for the reasons given but the truth is I use wool hiking socks in the winter for warmth because I'm too cheap to also by cycling specific wool socks and they are just fine despite not being cycling specific.

My experience with no socks playing hockey is that too much sweat gets into the boot and it rusts the rivits holding on the blades. That's a really cheap fix with skates to no problem but it's the reason I haven't tried no socks with cycling shoes. I'd be concerned that the cleat screw holes would rust from excess sweat. Perhaps, with the wind/air circulation a cyclists gets that shouldn't be a concern though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Mapei, I'm shocked! Shocked!!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Cotton is NG. Gets soggy, packs down, can bunch and cause chafing or blisters. Boy Scouts were teaching this over 50 years ago, and it's still true. Wool, nature's original technical fiber, works great, but synthetics can work well to.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

looigi said:


> *Cotton is NG. Gets soggy, packs down, can bunch and cause chafing or blisters. *Boy Scouts were teaching this over 50 years ago, and it's still true. Wool, nature's original technical fiber, works great, but synthetics can work well to.


, doesn't keep it's shape after a few washes, wears out fast, and it prone to perma-stink.
Cotton socks should be banned.


----------



## sookpuppet (May 28, 2015)

*oops*

sorry.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use Wigwam brand Iron Man Tri socks. Pretty much even into the cold... I have strong opinions on socks and shoes, my speed skating years I guess, where your relationship to your shoes and feet are everything. Do NOT go sockless. Even in your regular shoes. You shed tens of thousands of dead skin cells a day and the stink those cells can cause can be dramatic. They can do more than smell like old dead flounder too, they can shorten the life of the padding in the shoe. If you use a custom fit or heat molded fit, then the padding will likely be as thin as a mm. And those shoes ain't cheap... Even a stocking will catch the dead skin and keep it from rotting in the shoe. Washing the barrier between you and the shoe is critical. I skated bare-foot for years as a hockey player and the stink was brutal. In the modern world you can achieve the same fit without the bare-foot issues. Plus, my Wigwam socks last nearly forever. and they are sooo thin. Ankle high, so no bulk, no extra heat, no packing or stuffing in the shoe...


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I use fila sport ankle socks. There thin and reasonable price "cheap" .

http://www.amazon.com/FILA-6-Pack-M...pebp=1441506070369&perid=1GVJX6AVCM0ENE25WD5S


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My feet stink no matter what I do. With the new all-synthetic shoes, I have no problems with rot. It's when the plastic soles begin to crack that the shoes become throwaways.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I usually ride without socks. My shoes fit me well, I don't need protection from abrasion as I don't walk in them. Wicking sweat away, to where? It's still in the shoe. I have never had a pair of shoes fail from the inside. Socks are for poseurs and are only worn by real men when the temperature is below 30 degrees farenhate. My winter shoes are bigger than my summer shoes to allow for wool socks. HTFU and leave the socks for those that actually need them.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> I have strong opinions on socks and shoes, my speed skating years I guess, where your relationship to your shoes and feet are everything. Do NOT go sockless.


Yup. If there is any sport where you'll learn the importance of good socks and good shoe fit, it's speed skating!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

marathon marke said:


> Yup. If there is any sport where you'll learn the importance of good socks and good shoe fit, it's speed skating!


...or hockey and I assume figure skating too.

The thing is though, for us older dudes who started skating when skates needed to 'break in' so were bought really tight and weren't all plastic/carbon/synthetic but had some leather, those lesson probably do more harm than good with modern materials and are difficult to unlearn (for the slower amoung us anyway like myself).

It took me years to realize that performance footwear no longer should be bought super tight and that I need to suffer though a break in period and that that break in period doen't happen with synthetics. Actually using that new found knowledge is still a work in progress for me as I'm still prone to buying footwear too thight and waiting for a break in that doesn't happen.

As for sockless.....If it was good enough for Bobby Orr it was good enough for me and it should be less of a concern now with modern materials.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Jay Strongbow said:


> ........If it was good enough for Bobby Orr it was good enough for me and it should be less of a concern now with modern materials.


Sockless Joe Jackson was another pro athlete.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

kiwisimon said:


> Sockless Joe Jackson was another pro athlete.


That's right. He was so good that the White *Sox* made an exception for him.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> ...or hockey and I assume figure skating too.
> 
> The thing is though, for us older dudes who started skating when skates needed to 'break in' so were bought really tight and weren't all plastic/carbon/synthetic but had some leather, those lesson probably do more harm than good with modern materials and are difficult to unlearn (for the slower amoung us anyway like myself).
> 
> ...


Figure way more than hockey. Hockey blades have enormous rocker. Speed skates have zero and are LONG! Skating in hockey is way, way, way less technical than figure or speed where the set down and use of the edge is crucial. Every aspect of the set-down through push is intentional and drilled. It is the case in hockey but to a much lesser extent. There is no slop in a speed skating or figure skating motion. And speed skating shoes don't go over the ankle. That allows for the ankle to add to the push and/or double push. With what custom figure skates and speed skates cost you won't find anyone going sockless. 

I remember those those leather break-in periods alright... Agony. Barefoot in leather was the norm, I did it. Like you said, if Bobby Orr did it, we did it... Haha!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've become enamored with thin merino wool socks. Cool, comfortable, potentially stylish...

A gifted Smartwool gift card is where it started for me. I found that you can get them pretty cheap at places like Sierra Trading Post. 

I bought a half dozen pairs for $3 ea. They were labeled 'seconds', but I couldn't find anything wrong with them. 

I wear a slightly heavier weight sock in the fall and spring when it's chilly. I don't do much dead-of-winter riding, so I don't have anything to offer there.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Teuthis said:


> Thanks, Tschai! I've never even looked at Giro's foot offerings. Those merinos look good.


The Giros are my favorite. I love them.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They protect your ankles when you crash.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Your one stop for cycling socks:
DeFeet International

USA owned and produced. Their arm and knee warmers are the bomb too.

Sure your regular old athletic socks work fine. But cycling socks are often designed specifically with cycling in mind. Some simple things such as you don't need extra cushioning via a sock when cycling. To some more technical things such as the weave/thread in different sections of the sock.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

seppo17 said:


> Your one stop for cycling socks:
> DeFeet International
> 
> USA owned and produced. Their arm and knee warmers are the bomb too.
> ...


+1000

I love DeFeet. More so than SockGuy and others.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

Rapha socks are $25 for 1 pair


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I use a Cat Eye computer and Cat Eye socks. Both work very well.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

il sogno said:


> They protect your ankles when you crash.


Not if you wear the really short ones ;-)


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I like really thin socks. My favorite cycling sock had been Pearl Izumi Attack socks. They are thin, very soft and the elastic is not too constrictive on my ankles. Recently, I forget to bring my socks with me on early morning out of town ride. The only place open was Walmart. I found some AND1 ankle length socks that are now my new favorite. Great price too. 6 pairs for $8.00. Really thin and comfortable.


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

bigjohnla said:


> I like really thin socks. My favorite cycling sock had been Pearl Izumi Attack socks. They are thin, very soft and the elastic is not too constrictive on my ankles. Recently, I forget to bring my socks with me on early morning out of town ride. The only place open was Walmart. I found some AND1 ankle length socks that are now my new favorite. Great price too. 6 pairs for $8.00. Really thin and comfortable.


Those are the exact non-cycling-specific athletic socks I was wondering about.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ibericb said:


> Nothing to add about why. I'll just point to Swiftwick as my preferred source for socks. I like the Aspire One's for summer, and the Pursuit Four (merino wool) for cool weather. Great socks! Not cheap but extremely functional and durable. They have many options in material, height, color, degree of compression, etc., In fact they have so many it's easy to get lost on their website for all the choices.
> 
> In addition to ordering direct from Swiftwick, you can also get them cheaper from Amazon (Prime).




Thanks for this tip! Looks like a good quality product. I just ordered four pairs in hi-vis yellow. Yes, Amazon is cheaper, but less product selection.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MerlinAma said:


> You are all missing some key elements.
> 1) your socks need to color coordinate with your jersey, shorts and gloves.
> 2) ideally the brand of socks will be the same as your jersey, shorts and gloves.
> 3) only 5" high socks should be worn. Your little anklets or knee high athletic socks won't cut it.
> Any questions?



Color coordinate? The louder and clashier (is that a word?), the better to be seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Teuthis said:


> Quite! This is part of cycloculture I'm not familiar with yet, and what I meant by "faux pas-ing." Though function is most important, I'd hate to look unnecessarily dweeby on account of $8's worth of socks. I've heard that ankle-length athletic socks look, um, unmanly, for example.
> 
> So what's the scoop?




Plenty of roadies wear ankle socks. They work best in hot weather. Don't worry about looking "dweeby". Comfort and visibility are more important. In my book, if your friends are that worried about looking "dweeby" you're with the wrong friends.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Lombard said:


> Plenty of roadies wear ankle socks. They work best in hot weather. Don't worry about looking "dweeby". Comfort and visibility are more important. In my book, if your friends are that worried about looking "dweeby" you're with the wrong friends.


It's hot where I ride and I have never felt like my ankles were too hot because my socks were too long. To be honest, the decreased amount of sun on my legs and ankles by wearing higher socks, to a point, is better.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

After many years of hiatus from cycling I started up again seriously in 2010. I only cycled on the roads with my circa 1990 mountain bike fitted with 2 inch road wheels AND toe clips. I wore walking shoes and quality cotton socks. I rode a lot. That continued until February 2015. By then my feet were beat to heck. Most of the skin was damaged and the skin around the heel and sides near the back was hard, cracked, dry...the type they show on TV when trying to sell something that is supposed to make your feet "pretty" again. I also had developed some toenail fungus. 

In 2015 I got a new road bike and new biking shoes and biking socks. I continued to ride a lot. The skin on my feet looks very healthy in everyday. The socks contribution was to enhance a perfect fit and interaction with the shoe while keeping my feet as dry and free of friction affects as possible. There is no limit to how far in distance or long in time or in frequency by day I can ride as far as my feet are concerned. They are always comfortable.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mandeville said:


> After many years of hiatus from cycling I started up again seriously in 2010. I only cycled on the roads with my circa 1990 mountain bike fitted with 2 inch road wheels AND toe clips. I wore walking shoes and quality cotton socks. I rode a lot. That continued until February 2015. By then my feet were beat to heck. Most of the skin was damaged and the skin around the heel and sides near the back was hard, cracked, dry...the type they show on TV when trying to sell something that is supposed to make your feet "pretty" again. I also had developed some toenail fungus.
> 
> In 2015 I got a new road bike and new biking shoes and biking socks. I continued to ride a lot. The skin on my feet looks very healthy in everyday. The socks contribution was to enhance a perfect fit and interaction with the shoe while keeping my feet as dry and free of friction affects as possible. There is no limit to how far in distance or long in time or in frequency by day I can ride as far as my feet are concerned. They are always comfortable.


If you got toenail fungus, it is most certainly from ill fitting shoes (too small) damaging the nail bed. Shoes too small may also have something to do with the heel abrasion - you can't cinch them tight in the heel if there's no room anywhere else, so the heel shifts around.

Also, while cotton clothing is great for lounging around, it is a definite no-no for anything active. It soaks up perspiration like a sponge which then evaporates very slowly as a result. Think synthetic (summer) or wool (winter).


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> I have some from Performance similar to these that have lasted me a long time, but to be honest the low-cut casual-shoe socks I found at TJ Maxx for 2 bucks a pair are just as comfortable.
> 
> keep in mind that if you have cycling shoes that you fitted while wearing thick socks, they will fit differently with thin ones. But they'll probably work fine.


I have never worn cycling specific socks. I just wear my running socks for cycling and they are fine. I do have Dry Max Ultra Thin socks that are a little on the expensive side but are awesome for my longer runs. I will use these if I am going over 50 miles. Under 50 miles and I just grab any of my athletic low cut socks.
You do have to be careful when trying on road shoes though because if you have on thick socks, it can throw off the sizing when you use the thin socks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> I wore walking shoes and quality cotton socks.


"Quality cotton socks" is an oxymoron, IMHO. Not just for athletic use, but also with casual shoes, dress shoes, etc. Cotton is a wonderful fiber for many uses (dress shirts, khaki pants, and many more), but for socks, it sucks. I mean literally, it sucks up water and just holds on to it. That's why your feet rotted.


----------



## Ullr (Oct 30, 2013)

My winter socks are Swiftwick. 

My summer socks are Smartwool.

Wool socks only. Less stink. Good wicking. They come off easier than polypro.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> "Quality cotton socks" is an oxymoron, IMHO. Not just for athletic use, but also with casual shoes, dress shoes, etc. Cotton is a wonderful fiber for many uses (dress shirts, khaki pants, and many more), but for socks, it sucks. I mean literally, it sucks up water and just holds on to it. That's why your feet rotted.



I believe most "cotton socks" are actually a blend of cotton and synthetic. Most "wool socks" are a blend of wool and synthetic. The synthetic is needed to give them that stretch quality that keeps them up. Otherwise, they would fall down your leg very quickly.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

IF I wear socks, I like Smartwool.

But I tend to not wear socks, most of the time.


----------

